# Will It Be Too Hot For The Dog In The Sorrento, Late June?



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hiya,

The title asks the question, really. We are off to Sorrento in late June for eldest niece's wedding (don't get me going on why people have to get married in far flung places and then invite everyone to attend).

Anyway, since Rob's contract finishes in June, we have decided to make a bit of a trip of it and go in the van. When we did our big trip, we largely avoided soaring temperatures by heading up towards Norway for the summer and our only experience of real heat in the van was the Dordoigne last August, but we weren't living in it as such, since we were parked by the villa my family had rented for two weeks.

So, have any of you been to southern Italy in late June and July? Will it be unbearably hot in the van? Will the dog be ok in there during the wedding if we keep popping out and checking her? 

We can't find any kennels in Sorrento to leave her in. Surely they have them in Italy?

Also, any good sostas or campsites round there? We went to Naples and Pompeii last time, but avoided Sorrento as we thought it didn'y sound so motorhome friendly. I hope we were wrong in that assumption.

Any ideas?

Thanks, 
Lesley


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

No problem if you have mains and air conditioning. If the van doesn't have A/C perhaps you could buy/borrow/hire a free standing unit for the wedding.

We have two big hairy German Shepherds and they love the van, especially in the Summer when the AC is on.

I have a device that sends me a SMS message if the mains fails for peace of mind

Eddie


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have been to Sorrento only once, several years ago for a conference. That was in the second half of June and it was too hot for me, never mind a dog. I ventured out to explore the area before 8 am or after 9 pm. Fortunately, the conference took up the time in between and it was in an air-conditioned hotel. Blistering is the word that springs to mind. However, the nights were warm and impressive - staying up (as one does at conferences) and watching the dawn over Vesuvius was a sight to remember; the headache that followed through the next day was something to forget.

Also check accessibility. The road along the Amalfi peninsular to Sorrento is quite narrow and gets very busy in the summer. I seem to remember that travel restrictions are placed on larger vehicles, including motorhomes. I am sure someone with direct experience will be along in a while to give better advice on this.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We went to the south of France in August with 2 dogs and had no problem. 
We never leave them in the van alone and they enjoyed the 24/7 company. 
They always seemed to find a cool spot, often digging a small hollow to lay in. 
The problem I can see you having is you won't be able to take them to the wedding?
James


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Our segugio travelled with us throughout the summer in up to 45 degrees and he was ok with a fan sucking and one blowing and plenty of water, but be careful when you let him out near a beach as the sand burns their paws and makes them yelp a bit.....


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hiya,

Eddie - We have a basic PVC - no AC - no hook up in the hotel car park either.

Jean-Luc - Yes, there are restrictions on the coast road. No motorhomes allowed during the day, or so I beleived. Blistering heat wouldn't be my choice, which is why we were camped half way up Vesuvius in February 2011.









We've checked the hotel venue for the wedding - no dogs allowed. I had suggested our dog could be the ring bearer, her ginger brown colouring would go well with cream lace and flowers (which she'd probably eat - being a playful nearly 1 yr old).

I'd wish for a cold, rainy day, but that seems a bit unfair on the neice. 
:roll:

I am envisaging travelling in Italy, then Croatia, Hungary, Slovenia and Austria through July and August could also prove problematic if we can'y leave the dog in a closed up PVC.

Lesley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Lesley, we hate being parted from our dogs but they do go in kennels when we holiday. This year there will be six of them to pay for.

We have only taken dogs on holiday once 38 years ago, when we were poor, just married and only had a £25 budget.
We went camping in Wales. It was when we had proper summers with sunshine
We were woken one morning by the sound of a rough collie and sheltie barking like crazy and the sound of dozens of hooves racing past our tent.
The dogs had pulled the zip up on the tent and were in the process of rounding up the sheep that the farmer had let into the field the night before.

As for your problem, could you not make enquiries at the site you will be staying at to see if they would look after your dog for the day.

Dave p


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Dave - Sorrento looks to be a more problematic area for motorhomes, so there are not too many campsites. We were hoping to stay in the hotel car park, or wild/stealth camp in a street - we're ok with that, though I know it wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea.

I couldn't put Pom in kennels for 2 months and I wouldn't inflict this baby on a relative, even if I thought anyone would have her. No, she is definitely our travelling companion.

The worst scenario is one of us stays with her most of the time. She will be fine walking round towns with us, as old Charlie dog managed that last year, and Pom is proving to be a much more friendly beastie with strangers than Charlie ever was.

We used to camp before the days of having the van. Woke up one morning (after a few drinks ), to find half of our tiny tent collapsed on us and the dog (then a black lab x) sitting with another family round their campfire, enjoying a fuss and their breakfast scraps!

Lesley


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some dogs cope with heat better than others. Our lurcher does not cope very well whereas our heavy coated GSD used to cope well. I think that sometimes a heavy coat works as insulation against heat as well as cold.
You can buy cooler coats now. Not sure how they work but it might be gel filled that you keep in the fridge/freezer until required.
Wet towels are a good emergency aid for cooling a dog down.


----------

